# Crab cake sauce



## chef mommers (Apr 3, 2016)

ISO recipe for a cherry based sauce served with crab cakes. Had some while staying at a Hilton, was delicious. Cannot find a recipe anywhere.......


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Could you describe this sauce other than cherry based?

Was it clear (as if a cherry juice reduction)...thick...thin?

Was it like a relish or salsa?

Which Hilton was it and the name of the hotel restaurant (maybe it is described on the menu) could be helpful as well.

Then there is the most offered answer to this sort of question on CT....did you ask your server to describe it?

If not have you tried to phone the place and ask ...you would be surprised how helpful people can be if asked.

I would be curious to know the recipe as well.

We heart cherries at my house ;-)

mimi

OBTW...welcome to Chef Talk Chef!

m.


----------



## luke daigle (Apr 5, 2016)

Just speculating, perhaps it was a mostarda sauce.


----------



## chef mommers (Apr 3, 2016)

flipflopgirl said:


> Could you describe this sauce other than cherry based?
> Was it clear (as if a cherry juice reduction)...thick...thin?
> Was it like a relish or salsa?
> Which Hilton was it and the name of the hotel restaurant (maybe it is described on the menu) could be helpful as well.
> ...


----------



## chef mommers (Apr 3, 2016)

The sauce was of thick consistency. Slight texture, not sure if it was seeds or relish type. 
Didn't think bout wanting the sauce info til after leaving. Called them, Hilton in Dearborn, MI) phone call transferred twice, never connected with food service, to possibly ask. 
It was delicious, would love to share it with my kids and my residents at work. 
Thank you for your interest as well.


----------



## chef mommers (Apr 3, 2016)

Luke Daigle said:


> Just speculating, perhaps it was a mostarda sauce.


Thanks, I'll look it up, see if it sounds close.


----------

